# Convert manual jackplate to power



## jackk631 (May 26, 2011)

I think it is good your boat.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Only 1 way to find out... Are you looking for a constantly adjustable JP or just a way to move it up & down between settings?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fully adjustable on the fly, cuz thats all that really matters anyway lol


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It would be a _____-load of work. First engineering the mounts, then bearings for the plate, support to prevent the plate racking, etc...

Look at how Tom C's are built, Bob's, TH Marine, et. all to see what I mean. There is a lot of engineering in a fully adjustable plate.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whats plate racking?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Imagine the adjustable plate and the angles bolted to the boat are in the same parallel plane. The adjustable plate moves up and down with realtive ease when these two items remain parallel. Now imagine the adjustable plate turns off parallel, try to move the plate up and down and it will bind.

See if the pic makes any more sense. Left side is in a parallel plane, right side is racked.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep thats what makes it hard to go up! I wonder if the actuator can power thru it?...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Could it? Possibly but think of the force required, along with the friction between the bolts, plate, and supports. If you found a way to insert some sort of bearing (brass, teflon, starboard) between the bolts & slots of the plate it might work. From my short time fondling a Bob's Mini Jacker, I don't see it as a viable powered jack plate.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

With all the touque pressure on the jack plate, I would be afraid to want to convert the manual to a power adjustment. There are manual jack plates that have threaded rods and attach to the bracket and you adjust them by turning a nut at the top. This type I might try it but not any other. You could weld a flywheel on the top and put a 12 volt high torque motor to power it by a belt or chain. The mini jack plates you bolt together and have to unbolt the plate to move it up and down....scarry if it broke loose...
Check local repair shops, I found 2 hydrolic jack plates in orlando area cheep.


----------



## kaioticone (Aug 1, 2010)

Some of Bob's un powered Jack Plates can later be fitted with a pump. However it would sound as though yours is not one of those. I don't believe I would try shady tree engineering/mechanics on your beloved skiff, many things can go wrong in a decent chop... a problem anywhere relating to the engine is bad joo joo. I would probably just start over with one that is easier to move yourself, which is intended for further upgrade. I would imagine you would be able to Craig's List your current, as well as make an add in the classified section, and at least get a portion of your money back out of it.

Then again, I didn't see what size skiff we are talking about here. You very well might have the largest jack plate you could fit feasibly, which in that case I can understand why you would want to simply add a pump to it.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/products/versajac.cfm


----------

